# First Pork Butt



## Captain Morgan (Jun 16, 2005)

You are a-ok...you got 2 good looking butts that weigh a total of 13.3 pounds.  Marbling is not a term I use a lot with butts!  There's a bunch of fat in there that, when rendered, makes the butts delicious and tender.

Don't worry so much about the mathmatics of your cook.  Lots of factors can determine how long these will take to get to temp.  They might be done in 14 hours, they might be done in 20.  It's done when it's done.

After you do a few cooks on your cooker in your environment, you'll get a better idea of how long cooks will take.  I really don't believe it will take
more than 20 hours, because you have 2 pieces of meat there, more surface area means quicker rise in internal temps.

You will not screw it up.  Butts are the most forgiving piece of meat on God's green earth.  Have fun.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Marbling is not a term I use a lot with butts!


Interesting: Until you said that I hadn't realized I don't use that term with butts either. True though; there's so much internal fat and connective tissue going on you can trim off all the surface fat and still have moist, delicious meat. I just look for enough exposed meat (for bark purposes) and rarely trim at all. Occasionally I get butts with too much surface fat and I'll trim those.

For butts I run my pit temp on the low side--strictly for convenience, not because it makes for better butt--so my double 8-pound butt cooks routinely run 20 hours. That works out well time-wise for me: In early eve, out mid-late afternoon, rest, pull for a 8-9pm dinner.

Enjoy your cook.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 16, 2005)

Cook both now.  Put one in the vac-pac and freeze.  Next day take the frozen butt out and wrap in newspapers.  Put in cardboard box and mail to me, UPS Red.  Thanks! :!:


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 16, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> and if I cook both - should I put one on one grate (WSM) and one on the other? or should I put them both on same grate if they fit?
> 
> Thanks



I'd cook both were it me. If you can fit them both on top without being near the edge (heat rises there and can be drying), do. If not, put the smaller on the bottom. I'm not one for mopping or turning butts so for me either way works.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 16, 2005)

Sammie=sandwich.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

Remember...if you want to get a good smoke ring (maybe not as big a deal on butts) you might not want them to get to room temp...on the smoker cold will leave more time for the ring to form (until 140 internal)...other than that you sound well on your way!  GOOD LUCK! :!:


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 16, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> and get them to room temp too.
> 
> Any suggestions are always welcome. Thanks.


Imo, for maximum smokering possibility, put them in cold when you assemble your cooker (using the MM, right?).


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

I would plan on 14hrs... :!:


----------



## DaleP (Jun 16, 2005)

I cant "git er done" any less than 18 hrs at 225. Seems like my cooks take longer than most. But I dont mind.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 16, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I cant "git er done" any less than 18 hrs at 225. Seems like my cooks take longer than most. But I dont mind.


 I can relate to that ... I have a WSM, and I quit trying for 225F, I've gone 18, 20 + hours on butt cooks aiming for 225F, seemed to spend a lot of time 210 - 215 for some reason.

I shoot for 235F to 250F now and the last ones were only 14 hours if I remember right. I'm doing 4 more Friday night, I'll try to remember to update this thread with my results.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 16, 2005)

8 Hours? Im cooking on a WSM and I aint eating an "al dente" pulled pork sandwich.  :razz: 
I have had them cook in 12 hours, butt they were also stuck to the grates and the bark a bit crunchy. Must have been the Woodford Reserve and the massive heat spike.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 16, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> ...I would also cook both butts at the same time and freeze what you don't want until later.  Yes, holding one will get you practice, but cooking both with save your fuel.  You'll get enough practice.
> 
> 
> TL


 There are 6 of us at my house  and we can easily clean up 1 butt in a couple of days (with buns, salads etc). I agree with TL, do two and save on fuel, smokewood, setup and cleanup time. Even if you don't have your FS yet your leftovers can keep fine in a freezer baggie for at least a couple of weeks if not a couple of months.


----------



## Finney (Jun 16, 2005)

Sounds like you are doing good.  Tell you wife charcoal is cheaper than going to fancy restaurants.... no, that arguement never works. #-o


----------



## DaleP (Jun 17, 2005)

1) If you see a temp drop you can open vents more, or stir the coals, or add more lit, or add unlit to the coals. No rules, just do what you think is best.  

2) It matters how much longer you need to cook too. If the coals are about spent, I add lit. But if there is plenty of heat left in them to start unlit, I add unlit. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 17, 2005)

Should be smelling real goooood about now.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

It's Raichlen and his ilk who are convincing everyone that they have to mop! My feeling is, that that hard crusty bark actually forms a seal that holds the juices it. Plus, it tastes so good! (Sorry Cap'n , I mean GOOOOOOOOOD!) Mopping just serves to soften the bark and wet the bottom of your pit. Throw the mop out! Wood


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Keep it whole and in the foil. Put it in the oven for about 2 hours at 300 degrees. Repeat pulling process. Pour that good "butt liquor" from the foil over it! Good job soldier! Dismissed!


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 17, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> *The results are in!*
> 
> Q1: How do we warm it up so it is moist and not dry?
> 
> Q2: Is it ok if we don't put sauce on it now and bring it on the side, or would putting the sauce in now help with the first question?


Since it's pulled, follow Raine's suggestion for reheating. It is okay if you don't sauce it now. When you go to reheat mix in a little sauce (or sauce mixed with apple juice if it's a thick sauce). Bring a little of your rub with you. Taste the pork after mixing in a little sauce. If the flavors seem muted sprinkle a _little_ rub on and mix that in. Cover tightly with foil, stir once after 20-25 min; reheat till hot; enjoy!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Next time, DON"T PULL IT IN ADVANCE!!! [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 18, 2005)

DIVA"S !!!! Sheesh! #-o


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 18, 2005)

For rewetting, mopping(don't really do this on butts anymore), or pre-freezing...I use a mix of Apple juice, beef broth, some rub, little AC vinegar, and some Jack(as in Daniels).  Bring it to a boil, let it cool, then strain it so it doesn't clog the sprayer.  Careful not to use too much as this will make it mushy.  Works really well for freezing...on the reheat tastes like I just pulled it...well, almost.  I find I actually enjoy/appreciate my Que on the reheat more than the cook.  Must be the sense of smell shot from 14hours of smoke and lack of sleep affecting taste buds.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 18, 2005)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> .. Must be the sense of smell shot from 14hours of smoke and lack of sleep affecting taste buds.


Same problem here, but add some beverages on to your list.  :grin:


----------

